# PMDD



## slammjamminlammy (Sep 10, 2001)

Ok how many of us have Pre-menstrual dysphoric disorder? Mine started up the same time as my IBS - makes me think I had a radical change in my hormonal balance. I've been doing pretty well lately, on Sarafem 10 days a month - no crying, no panic attacks, no depression. But even on meds, I just ceased coping this afternoon when I hit a snag in my agenda. From there it snowballed into the whole world collapsing, and my whole life being a waste. And it was more frustrating, because I knew what was happening, and couldn't stop it. Aaargh. Still not as bad as it used to be w/o the Sarafem. I left a huge and dispair-oriented message for a friend of mine, now I feel bad that he will have to cope with it. Sigh. I think its best to go to bed now and try life again tomorrow. Sorry for the rantSarah


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

I have it too. Last week-end was the worse. I cried for 2 days straight. I have to go see my gyno about this, my hormones are probably all out of wack. A week before my period I get depressed, moody, angry, and I hate it. I definately have to do something. You say Sarafem works for you? What is Sarafem anyways?


----------



## slammjamminlammy (Sep 10, 2001)

crying for two days straight sounds familiar!! I used to call my mother at 4 in the morning because I just couldn't stop crying and I thought I never would!!Sarafem is the name Lilly has given to Prozac when they market it to women with PMDD (that way they can still charge tons of money even when Prozac is out of its patent time limit) It is an anti-depressant of the SSRI class (Selective Seratonin Reuptake Inhibitor) You can either take it continuously throughout the month or just in the week of your PMS (I do the latter at the lowest dosage (20mg) and it seems to work pretty well. Its not a miracle drug or anything, but at least I don't cease to function for a week anymore.Hope this helpsS


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I still don't know the difference between PMS and PMDD???


----------



## slammjamminlammy (Sep 10, 2001)

Jen,Picture PMS on steroids. Unmedicated, I literally cease to function in the week before my period. Instead of mood swings, I get full-blown depression, anxiety attacks, and panic attacks. Instead of crying easily, I cry constantly, and for up to two hours at a time without being able to stop. I call my mother and cry for hours at a time, and at all hours of the night (did I mention the insomnia) I want to quit school, curl up in a ball, go to sleep, and never wake up. This is on top of the physical symptoms, which include food cravings, IBS, insomnia, hypersomnia, and cramps. Usually I'm good at coping, and can at least put on a good front, but when the PMDD kicks in, I will want to tell my mother that I'm fine so that she doesn't worry, but the words physically won't come out of my mouth, because I'm convinced that I ham horribly not fine, and will never be fine again. I'm not one to take medicating myself lightly, certainly not psych meds, and I think the difference for me between PMDD and PMS, is that I'm willing to go there at this point, because otherwise for 1/4 of my life, I would be totally incapacitated.PMDD is still pretty controversial. Some doctors think it is a crock, and many think that Lilly made it up to sell more drugs to women who should just be coping with their PMS, that it is a case of overmedicatng to give prozac to women who snap at their husbands. I disagree. I don't just snap at people, I go off the deep end. I also think that it is understudied because, surprise, surprise - its a women's problem, and as much as we've progressed, many doctors and researchers still don't take women's problems seriously.As for what causes PMDD, no one knows, my guess is that it is a shift in the hormonal balance. I didn't used to have PMDD, but now I do.It does have its lighter moments. Once I cried at an episode of the Simpsons, because they were picking on Marge!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.drdonnica.com/display.asp?article=1086


> quote:What is the Difference Between PMS and PMDD? The physical symptom list is identical for PMS and PMDD; while the emotional symptoms are similar, they are significantly more serious with PMDD. In PMDD, the criteria focus on the mood rather than the physical symptoms. With PMS, sadness or mild depression is not uncommon.ï¿½ With PMDD, however, significant depression and hopelessness may occur; in extreme cases, women may feel like killing themselves or others. Attributing suicidal or homicidal feelings to ï¿½itï¿½s just PMSï¿½ is inappropriate; these feelings must be taken as seriously as they are in anyone else and should be promptly brought to the attention of mental health professionals.


and http://www.usatoday.com/life/health/doctor/lhdoc094.htm


> quoteMS/PMDD symptoms PMS is characterized by a constellation of more than 100 physical and emotional symptoms that occur during the phase in the female cycle directly preceding menstruation. Some PMS symptoms: Physical Headache	Backache Breast tenderness	Abdominal bloating, cramps	Weight gain	Swelling of ankles, hands and feet	Muscle spasms	Acne flare-up	Nausea	Constipation or diarrhea	EmotionalIrritability, hostilityAnxiety or panicDepressionConfusionDifficulty concentratingForgetfulnessPoor judgmentFatigue or lethargyLow self-esteemParanoiaPMDD symptoms"The main symptoms we look at for PMDD are what are known as the core symptoms of depression - irritability, anxiety and mood lability (mood swings)" says Dr. Catherine A. Roca, staff psychiatrist in the behavioral-endocrinology branch at the National Institute on Mental Health (NIMH) in Bethesda, Md.Other symptoms include decreased interest in daily activity, difficulty concentrating, decreased energy, sleep disturbances, appetite changes - such as food cravings for chocolate, salt, carbohydrates - in addition to the general PMS physical symptoms above.


------------------ kmottus###aol.comï¿½When I despair, I remember that all through history the way of truth and love has always won. There have been tyrants and murderers and for a time they seem invincible but in the end, they always fallï¿½Think of it, ALWAYS. ï¿½Mahatma GandhiMy story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html[This message has been edited by kmottus (edited 10-08-2001).][This message has been edited by kmottus (edited 10-08-2001).]


----------



## slammjamminlammy (Sep 10, 2001)

kmottus, is there anything that you don't know?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The question is: Is there anything I can't find?





















I've got a gift (everyone has to have one, right







) for finding things on the web and elsewhere. Obscure things....really really obscure things. Scarily obscure things.I blame the "new math". Spent way to many hours doing Boolean logic. It never helped me learn to add and subtract like it was supposed to, but then the web came along and I found my life's talent.K.------------------ kmottus###aol.comï¿½When I despair, I remember that all through history the way of truth and love has always won. There have been tyrants and murderers and for a time they seem invincible but in the end, they always fallï¿½Think of it, ALWAYS. ï¿½Mahatma GandhiMy story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Serendipity (Oct 14, 2001)

I was relieved to hear about PMDD. It explained why I became so miserable during my monthly. The stress and anxiety trigger my IBS.I cry over nothing and everything. I get pissed over nothing, or find reasons to be pissed. Plus having horrible cramps ontop of it didn't help. I want to stay home and eat cheetos until the whole thing is over. Fortunately, I'm on Wellbutrin for general Depression and PMDD. I can feel a definite improvement. Plus I've been hydrating myself and exercising regularly. Also helpful.


----------



## ekicks83 (Apr 23, 2009)

I had PMDD for several years prior to being diagnosed with IBS, but likely had IBS during that time as well. However, my IBS became much more severe during a time of high stress when things were crazy at work, I got married, and my mother-in-law died, all within a couple month period. Now, even though things have been low-stress for the past 6 months, my IBS and PMDD are worse than ever and really magnify each other. During my menstrual and pre-menstrual time I have severe (debilitating) intestinal and pelvic cramping, diarrhea, extreme fatigue (coma-like at times), and am extremely moody, depressed, and irritable. I may lose my job due to this, as I call in late to work during this time of the month and get really upset when anyone gives me the slightest criticism at work during this time. I worry that I may act inappropriately and permanently damage my working relationships with my boss or co-workers, or may even make a drastic decision, such as to quit my job over something insignificant, which seems insurmountable or infuriating at the time. I have been taking Zoloft 25mg daily, which has helped a lot with the cramping, but nothing else. I was taking 50mg, but it made me super tired, even not during my time of the month, so we dropped it down to 25mg. Citrucel has really helped with the constipation and somewhat with the diarrhea, but the diarrhea is still bad during my time of the month, no matter how much fiber I take. I have given up many things, such as caffeine and alcohol, which seem to aggravate the symptoms, but no matter what I eat, I feel sick. I quit eating dairy because it makes all the symptoms worse as well; although I have never been diagnosed as being lactose intolerant. I take a multivitamin to make sure I get my nutrients because I know I no longer eat a balanced diet since eating makes me ill and raw vegetables, aside from a simple salad, really make me sick. This condition is torturous, to say the least! And nobody I know seems to take it seriously or give it any validity. I am seriously afraid that I may lose my job at some point, even though I get all my work done (and then some) and am very valuable to my company. The boss has really gotten sick of me calling in late (even though I am never missing any meetings or anything important and have everything all ready to go for the next day before going home at the end of the day). If I have a doctor's note will this help protect my job and excuse my late days? What a nightmare!!


----------



## PamSM (Dec 12, 2009)

ekicks83, how is the PMDD going? Three months ago I was diagnosed with PMDD and have been on Yaz. I thought it was working for the first two months, but this month threw me into a tailspin. I was diagnosed years ago with IBS, but did not make any connection between PMDD and IBS. You feel that one has caused the other? Curious.With IBS, I have found Probiotics gave me back my life. There are some good ones on the market. The one that my doctor recommends is by New Chapter (Sensitive Colon support). I also drink GlenOaks Drinkable Low-Fat Yogurt with Probiotics. I normally can't drink dairy/yogurt, but this works for me.Any updates on your PMDD would be greatly appreciated!PamSM


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

I've got PMDD as well. Turns me into a suicidal zombie a week before my period which is why I take BC pills which help some.Does the Sarafem help any with your IBS symptoms?


----------

